

Bush says ‘civil liberties were guaranteed’ under his NSA Internet surveillance - quackerhacker
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/07/01/bush-says-civil-were-liberties-guaranteed-under-his-nsa-internet-surveillance/

======
mark_l_watson
I believe Bush in the sense that Cheney et. al. probably told Bush that
Americans' rights were not being abused, and Bush believed them.

------
quackerhacker
What's shocking about this...is I actually believe Bush and understand why he
approved the surveillance in the first place.

Only problem I have with this article is this statement is misdirected: " _I
think he damaged the security of the country_."

